# Useful checklist for starting security process in UAE



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Just find this which would be useful for anyone starting off

hxxp://www.zu.ac.ae/main/files/contents/hr/docs/Abu%20Dhabi_Newhires_Checklist_201103.doc


Replace hxxp with http


----------

